# Dynamo Light Mounting



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all!

I am currently preparing myself and my rig for the Trans North Georgia race coming up later this year. I would like to run my dynamo light, a Supernova E3 Triple 2, as half of my lighting setup. I have it mounted on the crown of a rigid fork, which works great. However, my bike for the TNGA has a suspension fork, which doesn't have this convenient mounting spot. So far the only other mount I have seen is on the handlebar, but this isn't going to give me the spread I would like since a handlebar bag will be in play. I am thinking I will need to DIY a mount for my precious light.

So my question is, has anyone done such a thing? Any ideas to toss out there? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated and rewarded with sweet sweet rep points.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder if this might help: Problem Solvers | QR Nut Light Mount Hack from Edelstone

If you don't want it at the axle, or if you don't have a quick release axle, then maybe a p-clamp around the fork leg. Or maybe even a p-clamp at the crown.

I am dealing with this a little bit because I've found that carrying my gear on my handlebar interferes with my crown-mounted light. But my Troll has a million braze-ons, so I have some options for relocating the light. Probably a lot trickier with a suspension fork with no real attachment points.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, BarYak. 
select baryak options ? BarYak


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Before I had a jones bar I used this to keep the light up off the stuff on the bars: Problem Solvers

You might be able to tap in a star nut from the bottom of the fork and use that to mount something to it.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used one of these in my fork with success:

Multi-Purpose Accessory Mount : TerraCycle, Exquisite Recumbent Parts & Accessories


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's the terra cycle mount on my Pugsley fork using the upper rack mount:

Dinotte AA on a Terracycle mount by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Great suggestions everyone! Thank you so much. I happened across someone that took a star nut and put it in the bottom of the fork, then used a spoon to mount their light. I may not go with a spoon, but that is excellent thinking and ingenuity right there! All these suggestions are worth thinking over!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Next, you'll need to figure out the rep thing.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

alphazz said:


> Next, you'll need to figure out the rep thing.


Rep points for all!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm also using a Supernova E3 Triple 2, here's what I did. If you have access to, or can get access to, 3D print it!! My co-worker has one and came up with this hybrid mount, I use a small piece of rubber on the underside & a couple of zipties. Been using this setup for months on our rugged Arizona terrain. I will be using this for the upcoming AZTR750 next week as well. :thumbsup:








Mounted on a RockShox Reba.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

freeskier46 said:


> I'm also using a Supernova E3 Triple 2, here's what I did. If you have access to, or can get access to, 3D print it!! My co-worker has one and came up with this hybrid mount, I use a small piece of rubber on the underside & a couple of zipties. Been using this setup for months on our rugged Arizona terrain. I will be using this for the upcoming AZTR750 next week as well. :thumbsup:
> Mounted on a RockShox Reba.


Wow I love that! There has got to be a guy/gal in my network that has one...great use of a 3D printer! Good luck on the AZTR750!


----------

